
WebGLFundamentals – WebGL State Diagram - foldor
https://webglfundamentals.org/webgl/lessons/resources/webgl-state-diagram.html
======
foldor
All credit to @greggman -
[https://twitter.com/greggman/status/1222182657737379841](https://twitter.com/greggman/status/1222182657737379841)

